# The Case of the Disappearing Thread



## Sarah (Apr 30, 2010)

There was a thread up yesterday, which I started, and now I cannot find it. Is there any way to find out if it has been moved or deleted? If it was deleted is there any way to find out why?

This thread was in the Family Forum and was called "co-workers of opposite sex."

Thanks.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/co-workers-opposite-sex-60347/

Right here.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 30, 2010)

Correct; it was moved to the Coffee Shop for member viewing only.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 30, 2010)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 30, 2010)

Mystery solved!


----------

